# My dog was diagnosed with Acute Leukemia



## Danasamber (May 22, 2016)

I had to do the most difficult thing I ever had to do in my life. I had to put my baby Amber down yesterday. She was diagnosed with having acute leukemia and her health just deteriorated in the last two weeks. I wanted to reach out to a golden mom/dad who perhaps experienced something like this and what they decided to do and how did their dog handle the cancer. I am trying to understand the cancer better and see if there was maybe something I could have done. Amber just turned 11 years old and her diagnosis was discovered on her 11th birthday. (after going to two other vets prior to) The vet at the ER gave her days to weeks to live and she was put down four days after her diagnosis. I did not want to see her suffer and each day that passed, the suffering seemed more and more obvious. I have been somewhat against euthanizing but after seeing my baby who I loved very much struggle, I knew I had to take her out of her misery. 
I tried to do a lot of searching online but all I am reading is that acute leukemia is grave and it is one of the worst cancer a dog can have. 
True?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Amber. Any of the cancers that our furbabies get are awful! It's not fair and there's never enough time... Hugs to you..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Amber, it's so very hard letting them go, my thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Amber, my heart goes out to you. 

I haven't had any experience nor do I have any knowledge with Acute Leukemia in dogs so I can't share any info with you. I have lost two to Cancer of different types though. 

If you want, we have a Rainbow Bridge section if you'd like to post a tribute to her, tell us about her and share pictures, we'd to love to hear about her. 

I have found doing a Tribute very therapeutic, however, my girl I had to let go two months ago, I have yet to be able to do one for her. I understand if you don't want to.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free Amber.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dana*



Danasamber said:


> I had to do the most difficult thing I ever had to do in my life. I had to put my baby Amber down yesterday. She was diagnosed with having acute leukemia and her health just deteriorated in the last two weeks. I wanted to reach out to a golden mom/dad who perhaps experienced something like this and what they decided to do and how did their dog handle the cancer. I am trying to understand the cancer better and see if there was maybe something I could have done. Amber just turned 11 years old and her diagnosis was discovered on her 11th birthday. (after going to two other vets prior to) The vet at the ER gave her days to weeks to live and she was put down four days after her diagnosis. I did not want to see her suffer and each day that passed, the suffering seemed more and more obvious. I have been somewhat against euthanizing but after seeing my baby who I loved very much struggle, I knew I had to take her out of her misery.
> I tried to do a lot of searching online but all I am reading is that acute leukemia is grave and it is one of the worst cancer a dog can have.
> True?


I am so sorry for your loss. If it is any consolation, I would have done exactly the same, given her diagnosis and age. Ken and I have always said we will never let our dogs suffer. I added sweet Amber to our 2016 Rainbow Bridge List. If you want to write a tribute to Amber when you are ready, in the Rainbow Bridge Section, you may find that it helps you. I know it helped me with the loss of my Smooch and Snobear!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Sending prayers. Our guy was 11 1/2 when a tumor caused us to make the same decision you did. It was the most selfless act I had ever had to complete. It was awful for us but I know he was through here on earth. I still miss him every day. Hugs.


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

My dog had similar symptoms like leukemia. They called it IMHA and ITP where his body was attacking its red blood cells and blood platelets. He was fine in the morning, threw up 2x in the evening and was peeing dark orange. We took him to the ER and was given this diagnosis. He got 2 blood transfusions, a cancer injection drug but after 3 days we had to put him down. It was heartbreaking and we sure do miss him so I know how you feel. We thought he would be with us for another 2 to 3 years. He was healthy and we never suspected anything was wrong with him. He would have been 10 in July.


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

So sorry for you and Amber. Good to know that you were strong enough to make that gut wrenching decision and minimize her suffering. Their lives are always too short, but sounds like she had 11 good years and she was so lucky to have you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know how you are grieving now with having to face such a terrible sudden diagnosis. Most of the members have had to go through something similar at least once and can understand how sad you are feeling.

I am so sorry for your loss and hope that your beautiful memories bring you some comfort.


----------

